# tick removal help...



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

hello GP buddies!
I am vacationing in SC with my 2 pups... I was thoroughly checking them out after playing in the fields, I caught a tick near Cujo's ear. Tried to pull it out with tweezers as soon as I found it and I think the head got stuck under his skin. I tried tweezers, a pin, and trying to squeeze it out like a blackhead... but no luck!

Can anybody tell me what to do? Should I apply anything on it? Will it cause any discomfort or infection? What do I look for? Please help...

thanks, Luz ffrom CT.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

You can try just putting some alcohol on the site and it might dislodge. Usually if the head stays in tho it can lead to infection so keep a close watch. You may end up having to go to the vet for antibiotics.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Most ticks just come out I would not worry too much about it. the barb of the tick head normally stays in the dog and works it's self out. If you dig you are going to cause more damage to the area. Again I just pull the ticks out and have never had a problem (not to say it can't get infected but not from the barb from just an open wound) we have ticks really bad here and even though I spray the dog they still pick them up from time to time. This is a quick answer on a vet site about the "tick head" left behind.

Short answer - nothing much. 
Even when you remove the tick properly, its multi-barbed hypostome usually remains embedded in the skin. If you have carefully removed the tick's head and body, the hypostome itself is pretty much harmless and will eventually fester out like a tiny splinter.
When there are only one or two tick bites, physicians sometimes dig out the hypostome using a big hypodermic needle or excise that section of skin with a biopsy punch. This may or may not be a good idea on people, but is certainly impractical on pets.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks guys... I really appreicate that you took the time and replied back to me. I stopped trying to pick on the bite and since Cujo did not seem to be irritated by the bite, I let it be. I applied alcohol and neosporin just in case. Hopefully, all will turn out okay... 

Thanks again!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

When Jaz had a tick, I just genty rubbed the tick in a small circular motion for about 20 seconds and it just popped out head n'all intact and the tick was still alive !!!
Jaz hasn't had any since then.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I normally just heat up a pair of nice long needle nose pliers and then grasp the tick as close to the skin as I can without burnin the dog, and squeeze and pull. I've pulled off lots and lots of ticks over the years with all the dogs I've had, all using this technique and have never had any issue.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pulling ticks off is not a big deal and when you pull the tick out the barb inside the ticks mouth stays but the head comes off intact and normally they are alive. No big deal the body will push it out, I just pull them off and squish them. Don't dig at it you are asking for an infection


----------

